# Benchmade Sibert 755 MPR



## commodorewheeler (Apr 11, 2010)

I just got this one in a couple of days ago, and I have to say that it is one of the most impressive production knives that I have ever handled. It is the production version of Shane Sibert's Mini Pocket Rocket folder, and Benchmade has really hit the ball out of the park with this one.

The 755 MPR sports a 2.9" (I measured mine at exactly 3") swedged drop point blade made of M390 steel. I'm not extremely familiar with M390, but I've been told that it performs very similarly to 20C-V, which means it will have good toughness and outstanding wear resistance. It is a bolster lock, meaning a framelock with part of the frame milled out for a scale on the lock side of the handle. The lock side slab is Ti, and the front side slab is checkered green G-10.

The most impressive thing about the 755 MPR is its build quality. Although it is short, which makes it carry-friendly in almost all states and municipalities, it is stout and built very tough. I don't own a custom Mini Pocket Rocket by Shane, but I have handled one, and if memory serves me correctly, the 755 MPR is every bit as beefy as Shane's custom version of it.

It is also great to see the amount of detail that Benchmade retained in the production model from Shane's custom version. All of the grooves milled into the handle and clip are taken directly from the custom model, and Benchmade really didn't miss much at all in translating the details from handmade to factory.

At a retail price of $235, the Benchmade 755 MPR is one of the best values out there as far as high-end production knives go. I would recommend this knife to anyone who can use a blade 3" or under.


----------



## RepProdigious (Apr 11, 2010)

I just read your review on JD... Nice piece man!

Where'd you get it? I'd love to own one of these little tanks!


----------



## commodorewheeler (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words! I preordered mine at www.knifeworks.com


----------



## Chauncey Gardner (Apr 11, 2010)

Very, very nice and very tempting.

Great pics & impressions.

What is the blade thickness, 4mm?

edit:
Followed the length & it's 4.16mm! & over 5oz (& ti at that). Bank vault territory.


----------



## dano (Apr 11, 2010)

It's a cool little knife. The "Steel Snobs" are already complaining about BM's choice...

I say buy the knife for the overall package, not just for the Steel-of-the-week nonsense that's too pervasive.


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Apr 11, 2010)

commodorewheeler,

Thanks for the great review. I see the Benchmade Sibert 755 MPR has a clip set up for a right hander (I'm a leftie). Otherwise, I would go for this knife in a heartbeat.


----------



## Chauncey Gardner (Apr 11, 2010)

dano said:


> It's a cool little knife. The "Steel Snobs" are already complaining about BM's choice...
> 
> I say buy the knife for the overall package, not just for the Steel-of-the-week nonsense that's too pervasive.


 
The spec's on what they chose are still pretty impressive, between S30V & ZDP-189. Lot of knife for the money.


----------



## Per-Sev (Apr 11, 2010)

It looks like there is a over travel flange on the lock so the lock will not flex into the opposite side of the handle and make it hard to unlock, I have never seen that before, If that is what they are doing or why would they cut the lock face that way it is certainly a lot more work than to just cut it straight. Just so you know what I am talking about its the titanium lock portion that is milled to a step in the last pic. The overall look of the knife has that tough look that is hard to beat and its a nice size and should be legal in most states. If I was looking for a new EDC it would top my list. As for the steel if they did not tell you what it was then not many people would be able to tell any difference. That is the most abused subject out there, The search for the perfect steel. Anything Benchmade puts in a $200 knife will be OK with me.


----------



## almach1 (Apr 12, 2010)

looks very impressive. but i'm a noob who hasn't spent more than 80$ on a knife yet.


----------



## elt1 (Apr 17, 2010)

Just got mine yesterday: it is a tank. Compared to my BM Snody HK14205, the 755's handle width is approximately 25% thicker. I would have preferred a full ti lock slab but the g-10 on both sides of the handle makes for a positive grip. 
The clip isnt very pocket-friendly right now- its too tight and stiff to slide the clip over the outside of your pocket, but I'll give it a few weeks. Dull as a butterknife out of the box but other than that I have absolutely no complaints. It'll alternate with my sebenza as my edc. Well worth the price IMO.


----------



## WBryan (Apr 17, 2010)

Man that is sweet Ken! Shane MPR's are awesome. That was a good move on Benchmade 's part!


----------



## tino_ale (Apr 18, 2010)

Anyone knows when this one will be available in most online shops ?

Really looking forward to having one. Very nice little but overbuilt EDC


----------



## swrdply400mrelay (Jul 11, 2010)

Got mine the other day. I have to say I have mixed feelings about it.

It's very nicely built and quite stout. Seems like it's very tough. Blade is centered and lockup is solid.

However, it doesn't have much of a smooth action and can be quite hard to open...


----------



## tino_ale (Jul 13, 2010)

I got mine too and it was smooth out of the box.

After an additionnal drop of bluelube and adjusting the main pivot screw I gave it exactly as I like. No side play yet still very smooth.

It may be that yours has an overtightened screw or could use an extra drop of lubricant.


----------



## Noctis (Jul 13, 2010)

Boy that handle looks really thick.

I was sweating bullets about having bid on one on eBay for $150, since I had my eye on the Spyderco Manix 2 with CTS-XHP soon after I placed my bid(and nobody outbid me for 3 days <_<).

But the glowing review reassures me that I would at least get a quality knife for the price(I'm still getting the Manix 2 though).

Still, how does the steel compare to say, S30V in a Benchmade? My Osbourne 943 SBK can get hair popping sharp, but it never seems to hold that sharpness for long. I figure it's because the blade is probably HRC 58 or maybe even 57. The Sibert MPR is said to be 60-62 HRC, but Benchmade is said to overstate that often, and it usually ends up being in the low end of that spectrum.

How would this knife do in say, cutting the stalk of corn(a bit like wet wood).


----------



## swrdply400mrelay (Jul 13, 2010)

tino_ale said:


> I got mine too and it was smooth out of the box.
> 
> After an additionnal drop of bluelube and adjusting the main pivot screw I gave it exactly as I like. No side play yet still very smooth.
> 
> It may be that yours has an overtightened screw or could use an extra drop of lubricant.




Thanks tino, I thought about that. After a few days of playing with it, it eventually loosened up and is now pretty smooth.

I'm pretty happy with it now


----------

